# Anyone interested in 3mg ?



## ShaneW (18/1/15)

Hi Guys

With Juicy Joes scheduled to open again soon, I'm busy stocking up.

I have noticed that recently 6mg is flying out the store and not so much 12mg. Who would be interested in 3mg juice? I am thinking of adding it to the line up.

Your comments would be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (18/1/15)

3MG would be awesome I would def be getting more if you stocked 3mg

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## iPWN (18/1/15)

3mg would be great !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (18/1/15)

Yes I think 3mg would be great. I'd buy both 3mg and 6mg. 
And I definitely know more 3mg vapers than 12mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

Does this mean 12mg will dry up at Juicy Joe's?


----------



## Snape of Vape (18/1/15)

I'm thinking of moving to a lower Nic, currently on 6, so 3 would be great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (18/1/15)

3mg is awesome for the atlantis guys and other sub ohmers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (18/1/15)

Yes i only vape 3mg or 0mg (1,5mg)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie (18/1/15)

Yip, 3mg is my preference

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Lol @ShaneW 
I thought this was a joke post
Then to my surprise i see you mention 12 mg is slow

Hmm... I cant comment on 3mg

For me, still 18mg I am afraid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

@ShaneW

Vaping your 18mg Bobas as I type
On the Reo with a 0.45 ohm paracoil on the RM2
Mouth to lung

So rich, so dense, so strong
Blissful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> With Juicy Joes scheduled to open again soon, .....



Hokaai, this is as far as I can read....when is soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mitch (18/1/15)

I'm keen on 3mg for dripping and 6 for my tanks. I started on 18mg but am pretty stable on 6mg now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Hokaai, this is as far as I can read....when is soon?



haha can totally relate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (19/1/15)

Yes please! 
@ShaneW , I thought you were the sole importer of Nickoticket?


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

with my renewed interest in dripping i find myself dripping 3mg.That being said id be interested in 3mg juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Does this mean 12mg will dry up at Juicy Joe's?


 
Not at all, I still have plenty 12mg customers. I've just the trend to lower nic lately.



Silver said:


> Lol @ShaneW
> I thought this was a joke post
> Then to my surprise i see you mention 12 mg is slow
> 
> ...


 
I'll still be stocking 18mg in most of the flavours




huffnpuff said:


> Hokaai, this is as far as I can read....when is soon?


 
Should be on friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/1/15)

Thanks for all the responses, 3mg will be included in the next round of orders!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (19/1/15)

3mg definalty sells take it from me there plenty of em low nickers around like me


----------



## rogue zombie (19/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Not at all, I still have plenty 12mg customers. I've just the trend to lower nic lately.



Awesome thanks!

I seem to always be one step behind. Dropped down to 12, so was worried I'm going to be last in line like with 18


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

Stuff the 3mg! All I want is 12mg Gryphon's Breath

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## thekeeperza (19/1/15)

johan said:


> Stuff the 3mg! All I want is 12mg Gryphon's Breath


Me too but in 6mg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

thekeeperza said:


> Me too but in 6mg!



Dilute it yourself  I'm on the waiting list; 3 months and counting.


----------



## thekeeperza (19/1/15)

johan said:


> Dilute it yourself  I'm on the waiting list; 3 months and counting.


If all I can get in 12mg then I will dilute. As long as I can get Gryphon's Breath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

Just a question I would like to check

I suspect that the 6mg and 3mg vapers are generally lung hitters?
Am I right?

Mouth to lung on 3mg or 6mg can't be all that satisfying?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/1/15)

Gryphons Breath will be in the new orders, apologies for the long wait guys. My wife is also moaning about not having Gryphons

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/1/15)

I mouth to lung 6mg as well as lung hit. 6mg is starting to become too strong for me lately 12mg destroys me. I think my next move will be 3mg and that will be very very soon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff (19/1/15)

I think 0mg would also be a great option, so guys/gals can cut without flavour loss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (19/1/15)

So it seems like:

12 was the new 18
Then 6 was the new 12
And now 3 is the new 6 

I am in limbo at the moment. Hovering between 6 and 12

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

Geez Shane you have an extraordinary patient wife!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (19/1/15)

Thankfully I'm down to 6 as well. 
Use 3 for my big cloud blower and 6 on my ReOdin. 
So definitely down for 3 as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BooRad (19/1/15)

Definitely up for a some 3s


----------



## Ollie (19/1/15)

Im on 3 and 6 atm! cant go higher than 6! i tried some Lekka Vapors strapple mint in 9mg the other day and it almost killed me! 

so yeah, bring on them 3's!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

I'm still on 18mg. 12mg just doesn't have enough oomph in it to give me a satisfying vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (23/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Should be on friday


I do believe that is today. You guys open yet?


----------



## ShaneW (23/1/15)

Just Opened, check out our forum for discount info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (25/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> I think 0mg would also be a great option, so guys/gals can cut without flavour loss



Another case in point: Your 6mg's always go quite quick, but the 12mg sell slower. If your had 0mg on hand of your best sellers, one would be more inclined to grab a 12mg + 0mg combo if need be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (25/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Another case in point: Your 6mg's always go quite quick, but the 12mg sell slower. If your had 0mg on hand of your best sellers, one would be more inclined to grab a 12mg + 0mg combo if need be.



Very true!


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Another case in point: Your 6mg's always go quite quick, but the 12mg sell slower. If your had 0mg on hand of your best sellers, one would be more inclined to grab a 12mg + 0mg combo if need be.



Or an 18mg and two 0mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (27/1/15)

@ShaneW are you going to bring back 100ml botttle of bobas?


----------



## ShaneW (27/1/15)

andro said:


> @ShaneW are you going to bring back 100ml botttle of bobas?



Hi Andro, I can bring them in again but was only planning on special request. Let me know if you are interested, I have an order en-route but can include with the next order.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (27/1/15)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Andro, I can bring them in again but was only planning on special request. Let me know if you are interested, I have an order en-route but can include with the next order.


i will . just have to decide how much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

